# Where To Drink In Sydney + Afl Grand Final



## bullsneck (29/9/11)

Evening brewers,

I will be in the Sydney CBD this weekend with SWMBO. Keen to watch the AFL Grandfinal (may be tricky in Sydney I'm guessing - behind enemy lines). Anyone know of some good Sydney pubs within the CBD district that will also be showing the big game?

Also, while we are at it perhaps a place I can take SWMBO for dinner as a treat for putting up with footy and beer during the day.

Thanks very much for all your help.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Hmmm, tricky one. Most of the good beer joints dont have TV's blasting. You could ring the Macquarie Hotel, I reckon they would have some screens playing the game, its very popular up here too, ya know! 

http://www.schwartzbreweryhotel.com/

Maybe also the Pumphouse ?


----------



## bullsneck (29/9/11)

Thanks S Ted!!

Will check them out!


----------



## syd_03 (29/9/11)

bullsneck said:


> Thanks S Ted!!
> 
> Will check them out!


Or try Harts pub in the rocks. Always have the aussie rules on one tv


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

With Harts and the pokey little rooms , do they even have a big screen ? I think there are sections I haven't explored in that joint.


----------



## syd_03 (29/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> With Harts and the pokey little rooms , do they even have a big screen ? I think there are sections I haven't explored in that joint.


Definitely two up stairs and at least one downstairs... so at the minimum they have three. Hmm not a huge area to explore, two main rooms downstairs and a small room off the side, two rooms upstairs and a beer garden.

The Macquarie is a maze with it's stairs and different levels. I am sure I have missed at least one room at the Mac. Somehow always manage to get lost in the back passage of stairs trying to get to the brewery bar, easier to go out and walk around to the Goulburn street entry


----------



## mattfos01 (30/9/11)

The Alexandria Hotel is the best spot to watch afl in Sydney. Owned by an ex swans player etc. two huge screens out back, with commentary etc.. Just outside of the city. 10 min walk from Redfern station. Beer option limited though. I stick with coopers on tap.


----------



## chopdog (30/9/11)

You could try the brewhouse on kings street wharf. They have 2 projectors and usaully play the gayfl. The beer selection isnt to bad either, little creatures, white rabbit and the beers from illawarra brewing co.


As For dinner I would be going to Hurricanes in Darling Harbour, the best steak and ribs in Sydney

:icon_cheers:


----------



## joshuahardie (30/9/11)

Another vote for Harts.

Might be a little small, but the beer, the staff and the atmosphere are 10/10


----------



## Pollux (30/9/11)

It almost pains me to say it, but you could try my work....

The Star (previously known as Star City casino).


It's pretty much a certainty that the AFL will be on the screens in the Sports Bar. Throw in dinner at one of the new Restaurants (I've heard good things about the steak at Black) and you have the missus sorted too.


----------



## pimpsqueak (30/9/11)

The Taphouse in Darlinghurst is playing both Grand Finals on the big screen. Don't think you'll be hard up to find a decent beer or meal either.


----------



## syd_03 (1/10/11)

Well I have decided to head to the Concordia club in Tempe (german club of Sydney) to watch the grandfinal and enjoy pretzles, pork knuckle dunkelweizens and festival lagers. It is Oktoberfest there this weekend.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Muggus (1/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> The Taphouse in Darlinghurst is playing both Grand Finals on the big screen. Don't think you'll be hard up to find a decent beer or meal either.


Winning!
I shall be there tonight by happenstance. Having the AFL on as well is a bit of a bonus.


----------



## bullsneck (1/10/11)

Here at Harts. $5 pints from 12:00 till first goal. 2.5hrs of half priced pints. Neither Cats or Geelong won today; I did.


----------



## flano (13/10/11)

my 2 cents worth here.
not about where to watch footy but about pubs in the city of Syd.

My wife and I went on a pub crawl last sat for our anv. ( her idea )

Bit of a trek form Engadine by bus ..as the trains were not running.

So first stop was Red Oak.
Very nice place...I had the pale ale ...she had the honey ale.
Both were excellent.

off to Harts Pub.
started with a paddle... red ale , pale ale, pilsner and a cider .
all good except the cider..not my go.
Then had swartz pale ale ...murrays pale ale ...pilsner ...sort of remember.

then after about 3 hours with lunch and many great beers we head off to the Belgian beer cafe.
to be honest this was a slight let down for me.
There was a bucks party in there and a few other couples.
Every beer tasted like it had a ton of cloves in it...and they were very expensive.

so we head off to some pub near central station and the bus stop.
Irish are playing in the rugby world cup upstairs or aussie soccer was on down stairs.
..up we go.
Had a few coopers pale ale on tap there and a good laugh with the irish folks.

then get the bus all the way home to Engadine.

then ..why not ...we stop into the pub. I don't go in there much as the bowlo is closer to my place.
James Squire Golden Ale on tap fopr $4.50 a schooner.
Beauty!
a few more there then cross the road for some thai food.

all up harts was my pick.

great day.


----------

